# VLC 1.04 vs. VLC 1.17 -mozilla-plugin-vlc

## Schnulli

Hallöchen,

wir nutzen schon lange VLC und genießen den Leistungsumfang........

Der heutige Test VLC 1.1.7 mit mozilla-plugin-vlc enable ergab das was wir erwartet haben......  :Sad: 

In der VLC 1.0.4 Version und zugehörigem mozilla Plugin war es ohne weiteres möglich z.B. durch den Aufruf :   ftp://<hostname>/film.avi

einen Film direkt OHNE vorherigen Download im Firefox Fenster zu schauen..... (onDemand?)

Jetzt die Frage, schon jemand darüber gestolpert und hat eine grobe Idee was der Hintergrund ist weshalb dieses Feature nicht mehr möglich ist in allen Versionen > 1.0.6 ?

Wenn nicht, auch gut, dann setzen wir weiter die Ver 1.0.4 ein ^^

----------

## Schnulli

so... news zu dem Thema.....

wir haben uns den vlc-1.0.4 src gezogen, den xulrunner patch zugefügt..... 

dann ein :/configure :

```

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --with-x --enable-vlc --enable-zvbi --enable-pvr --enable-bonjour --enable-mozilla --with-mozilla-pkg=libxul --enable-ncurses --enable-lirc --enable-x11 --enable-xvideo --enable-fb --disable-mga --enable-aa --enable-sdl --enable-ggi --disable-svgalib --enable-xosd --enable-mad --enable-vorbis --enable-ogg --enable-theora --enable-flac --enable-mkv --enable-dv --enable-dvbpsi --enable-dvb --enable-pulse --enable-alsa --enable-libmpeg2 --enable-v4l --enable-gnutls --enable-vcdx --enable-cddax --enable-libcddb  --enable-twolame --with-pic --enable-optimize-memory --enable-run-as-root --disable-rpath --disable-live555 --disable-qt4 --disable-skins2 --disable-png  

```

und normales make -j5 und dann make install .... Hat leider nicht funktioniert, wurde zwar gebaut und installiert, dafür zickte es dann beim Aufruf ^^

Da ich gestern dann irgendwann die Nase voll hatte, habe ich die vlc.1.17 emerged... und siehe da...  plötzlich geht auch in der Version 1.1.7 OHNE Download der LiveStream im Firefox Fenster  von " ftp://hostname/film.avi "

Also liegt es auf der Hand das die Funktion grundsätzlich in der 1.1.7 vorhanden ist.... fehlt, oder uns man diese Funktion nicht geben will..... Wir gehen der Sache mal auf den Grund.....

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Wenn du wirklich noch diese alten (toten) VLC Versionen testen möchtest, dann würde ich sie dennoch via ebuild installieren (das ist unter gentoo so üblich  :Wink:   )

Für VLC findest du sie hier

----------

## Schnulli

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Wenn du wirklich noch diese alten (toten) VLC Versionen testen möchtest, dann würde ich sie dennoch via ebuild installieren (das ist unter gentoo so üblich   )
> 
> Für VLC findest du sie hier

 

Hi Josef,

naja, um´s Testen einer alten-toten Version geht es weniger, nur um die "eine Fuktion" die in den aktuellen Ver´s nicht geboten wird... Zumindest nicht ohne Trick.... Wir nutzen natürlich lieber neue Versionen als alte die wir nur mit Problemen und Tricks zum laufen bekommen und dann riskieren das es im restlichen System Probleme gibt....

Aber wie man sieht kann es auch mit der Funktion gehen. Es mag auch daran liegen das da wo wir bisher zu Hause waren eben solche Sachen gerne geblockt wurden... bei Gentoo sieht das ja glücklicherweise anders aus.

Wir schauen uns die VLC-1.1.7 genauer an weshalb das "im Standard" nicht vorhanden ist.....

Wir werden sehen.....

----------

